# You Know when you're obsessed...



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

...when you can't wait to leave your beautiful home, family, and friends to return to a sketchy residence building with 9 noisy roommates and killer homework loads....

...because your hedgehog has more fun there. 

Beck is a free hog once more. Tee hee.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i've realized that i've been subconsciously classifying people into those who i can talk to about sweetie and those who i can't talk to about him ('cause they don't care, i'd be out of line, etc). needless to say, i don't fancy the latter group all that much.


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

You know your obsessed when you say 'Hi baby' & your boyfriend says 'Awh hi ' & you say, 'Not you, Nugget!'


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I try not to bring Cholla up too much around friends. But I know the ones that are really interested in him, (or at least what I'm interested in), because they will ask about him. Or go through the trouble of remembering his name. 
And yeah, I'm always saying "You're so cute!" to which my husband always replies "Awwe, thanks!" :roll: I just say, "You too, Cholla!"


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

you know your obsessed when in public you and your partner are talking about "the babies" and someone asks if you have twins and you both have to sheepishly explain you were talking about the hedgehogs.

...or you decide not to go on vacation this summer because taking in another rescue sounds like more fun to spend your money on.

...or you carry around photos of the, in your purse and on your camera and cell phone and whip them out whether people really care or not.

...or your coworkers, friends and family constantly ask how "the kids" are.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

nationofamanda said:


> you know your obsessed when in public you and your partner are talking about "the babies" and someone asks if you have twins and you both have to sheepishly explain you were talking about the hedgehogs.
> 
> ...or you decide not to go on vacation this summer because taking in another rescue sounds like more fun to spend your money on.
> 
> ...


you are my person.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Or when you get a hedgehog tattoo on your arm.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

nationofamanda said:


> you know your obsessed when in public you and your partner are talking about "the babies" and someone asks if you have twins and you both have to sheepishly explain you were talking about the hedgehogs.
> 
> ...or you decide not to go on vacation this summer because taking in another rescue sounds like more fun to spend your money on.
> 
> ...


that is so cute


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

I always leave my flat with "Bye baby mummy loves you" and arrive home with "Mummy home baby"!

Most of my friends , work colleagues and family often ask when meeting up "how's Henry?"

After going on a holiday, i wrote a card from Henry saying thank you for looking after him!

And for anyone thinking it's obsessive, i always think of this wonderful quote:

"Obsession is a word used by the lazy to describe the dedicated" Or passionate in our cases!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Tasha said:


> I always leave my flat with "Bye baby mummy loves you" and arrive home with "Mummy home baby"!
> 
> Most of my friends , work colleagues and family often ask when meeting up "how's Henry?"
> 
> ...


oh, a thank-you card is a great idea!!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i canceled a trip back in June because of Sweetie. we were still working on the trust aspect and i just knew that i'd hate every minute of the trip, what with away from him and all. it was a good call 'cause he's such a one-person hog.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

...You spend any money you get (even before getting a regular part-time job) on your hedgehog! I've been more or less constantly broke before now because any money I got went towards Lily's food, cage, vet bills, or liners.

...Your friends have resigned themselves to hearing you talk about your "baby" and having to wait while you fuss over counting kibble and changing fleece liners before leaving for the evening.

...Your friends that you talk to online are all well acquainted with your hedgehog and all want to meet your hedgie as much as they want to meet you! :lol: 
My friends online are all in love with her too from me spamming them with pictures and Lily stories. The other day when I posted on my Facebook status that she had had a cool belly, I had four people, all online friends, comment with various upset faces. I went into the chatroom that I frequent and the first thing anyone said to me was "How's Lily doing?"


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> ...You spend any money you get (even before getting a regular part-time job) on your hedgehog! I've been more or less constantly broke before now because any money I got went towards Lily's food, cage, vet bills, or liners.


yeah, same here.  that, and hedgie figurines.


----------

